# lib32 missing again?



## max21 (Feb 15, 2016)

```
ls /usr/lib32
dtrace i18n private
```
is COMPLETELY empty.  Maybe ever since 8.4 update.

https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/missing-lib32-on-freebsd-update-to-10-1-release.49031/

I would like to know why did FreeBSD-10.2 not install lib32?   I had selected it when I installed FreeBSD from *CD-1* months ago.  I always select lib32 and seen it fill with files back with 8.2 and 9.0.  I  never paid attention since then, until now.

I would have never known this until I saw *THE* error while building world for FreeBSD-10.2-p7, for the very first time.  What really had me concern; this error appeared and hung for a minute or two just before compiling OpenSSL.  This seem weird to me.  Why not at /usr/game/ time, or something not so major?

1) Is lib32 needed for anything on FreeBSD-10.2-AMD 64?

2) What is the SVN link for FreeBSD-10.2 src, plus the complete lib32 directory as a separate download?

Also what would be the full SVN link to retrieve the complete FreeBSD-10.1 p4 upgrade and not beyond p4.

If someone post these links I will guard them forever.


----------



## max21 (Feb 15, 2016)

I forgot that we can get the src and lib32 from here ... but I copied lib32 from my old 9.3 DVD anyway ... and I will not be updating to see if it get mess it up again.  It's another story, but some may soon witness the video bug (or whatever it is) FreeBSD-10.2 p9 will produce for a mate desktop.

http://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/amd64/10.2-RELEASE/

I still hope someone provide the svn link for _FreeBSD 10.1-p4_.

Also, now that I remember the first line of OpenSSL did produce an error warning, but as the rest of OpenSSL compile I did not notice any more error.  So something from lib32 must have been needed otherwise there would have not been that first line of error for OpenSSL.  I wish I could be more accurate.  Now that I got the fresh files that 10.2 need, I'm going to try again.


----------



## max21 (Feb 15, 2016)

Well I tried and this is what I got again even with the new src, lib32 and a perfect running system as long as I don’t update, buildworld or compile kernel.


```
DEFAULTS  GENERIC_P7  LINT-NOINET6  Makefile
GENERIC  LINT  LINT-NOIP  NOTES
GENERIC.hints  LINT-NOINET  LINT-VIMAGE

(/usr/src/sys/amd64/conf)$ cd ../compile/GENERIC_P7
(/usr/src/sys/amd64/compile/GENERIC_P7)$
(/usr/src/sys/amd64/compile/GENERIC_P7)$
(/usr/src/sys/amd64/compile/GENERIC_P7)$ make cleandepend

rm -f .depend machine x86

cd ../../../modules; MAKEOBJDIRPREFIX=/usr/src/sys/amd64/compile/GENERIC_P7/modu

les KMODDIR=/boot/kernel MACHINE_CPUARCH=amd64 MODULES_EXTRA="" WITHOUT_MODULES=

"" MACHINE=amd64 KERNBUILDDIR="/usr/src/sys/amd64/compile/GENERIC_P7" SYSDIR="/u

sr/src/sys/amd64/compile/GENERIC_P7/../../.." make  cleandepend

make[1]: "/usr/src/sys/modules/Makefile" line 413: Malformed conditional (${MK_A

UTOFS} != "no" || defined(ALL_MODULES))

make[1]: "/usr/src/sys/modules/Makefile" line 448: Malformed conditional (${MK_I

SCSI} != "no" || defined(ALL_MODULES))

make[1]: "/usr/src/sys/modules/Makefile" line 788: Malformed conditional (${MK_B

HYVE} != "no" || defined(ALL_MODULES))

make[1]: Fatal errors encountered -- cannot continue

make[1]: stopped in /usr/src/sys/modules

*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/src/sys/amd64/compile/GENERIC_P7
```


How could this possibly happen and how do I fix it?


----------



## junovitch@ (Feb 22, 2016)

All the releng/10.2 source is available at https://svnweb.FreeBSD.org/base/releng/10.2/ and can be pulled via the command line svnlite(1) via the svn.FreeBSD.org URL.


----------

